# Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Was meint ihr,

wie kann man die Perfect Seal Tüllen in Verbindung mit dem 16/10er Schlauch von Danger Den am Besten sichern? 

Muss man Sie überhaupt sichern? Der Name sagt: *"Nein"!!! *

und wie seht Ihr das? Lasst euch hier aus, beschreibt euer Vorgehen, schildert eure Erfahrungen!

Viel Spaß 

Edit: Je nach Interesse ensteht vielleicht auch noch ein Thread mit einem Tüllen/ Schlauch-Review, da es hier ja primär um PS & DD geht. Sofern es hier sowas nicht schon gibt, ich es aber noch nicht gefunden habe...

Danger Den Perfect Seal:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danger Den Perfect Seal: verchromt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*
Folgende Sicherungsmethoden stehen zur Auswahl:

*_- Schlauchschellen (schraubbar)
- Federbandschellen
- Plastikschellen
- Kabelbinder
- keine Sicherung
- andere Methode

 _*und hier die Bilder dazu:
*_
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Schlauchschellen (schraubbar)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Federbandschellen 15-17mm*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Kabelbinder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Plastikschellen
 Edit:
* aus der Praxis für die Praxis, bis jetzt dicht...Aber ein komisches gefühl bleibt *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Parnshion (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Optisch wäre wohl Plastikschellen am schönsten.... Viele berichten aber dass man bei PS-Tüllen eigentlich keine Sicherung nötig wären.


----------



## Malkav85 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich finde Tüllen hässlich. Da lob ich mir die schöne Optik von Anschlüssen mit Mutter 

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Plastikschellen


----------



## icecold (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich finde die Tüllen sehen sehr unsicher aus den die haben einfach eine glatte Ausenwand, müssten da nicht so "Wiederhaken" sein ( mir fällt die genaue bezeichnung nicht ein). Ich benutzt eigendlich auch immer überwurfmuttern is totsicher und sieht gut aus.
Aber für dich sind die Schraubschellen wohl am sichersten die Kabelbinder am dezentesten und die Plastikschellen am auffaälligsten.
Du kannst es dir aolso aussuchen wobei ich für die Kabelbinder bin die sind sicher aber dezent.

MfG icecold


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich finde Tüllen hässlich. Da lob ich mir die schöne Optik von Anschlüssen mit Mutter
> Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten: Plastikschellen



Bei manchen Kühlern ist aber nicht genug Platz bzw. ein zu geringer Abstand zwischen den Ein- und Auslässen für Schraubtüllen und 16/10er Schlauch oder dicker. Daher muss man in bestimmten Fällen auf Tüllen umsteigen.

Zunächst wollte ich gar nicht sichern...
Ich selbst tendiere jetzt ja zu Kabelbindern. Aber nach Lesen mehrerer Threads, bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher. Die Federbandschellen werden attraktiver 

Plastikschellen finde ich optisch halt nicht so toll!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Keine Sicherung. Da die Tüllen mit Danger Den Schlauch so bombenfest sind das man beim Entfernen gut kraft auf wenden muss.
Da kann wirklich garnix passieren. 
Sogar mit Bitspower Winkeln ohne Sicherung gibt es keine Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit.

Du hast den Schlauch und die Tüllen schon da oder?
Wenn Ja stecke einfach mal die Tülle in den Schlauch (wenn du ihn überhaupt drauf kriegst) und versuche sie wieder raus zu kriegen. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Freestyler808 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

kann es nicht beurteilen 
ich würde aber am ehesten federbandschellen nehmen


----------



## Insertcity (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Habe die Gleiche tüllen und DD 16/10 Schlauch und brauche enorme Kraft um sie vom schlauch zu bekommen habe sie nicht festgemacht


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Keine Sicherung. Da die Tüllen mit Danger Den Schlauch so bombenfest sind das man beim Entfernen gut kraft auf wenden muss.
> Da kann wirklich garnix passieren.
> Sogar mit Bitspower Winkeln ohne Sicherung gibt es keine Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit.
> 
> ...



Ja, habe sie schon da. Den Schlauch kurz in warmes Wasser getaucht und dann geht der Schlauch geschmeidig drüber. Nach einer Weile hat er sich so festgesaugt, dass man ihn fast nur noch runterschneiden kann. 
ABER wie lange ist das so? Das Material arbeitet doch auch und gibt evtl. nach oder?
Ich würde mich mit einer Sicherung besser fühlen. Wollte es auch erst komplett ohne machen. Ich weiß es einfach nicht, vielleicht hilft mir das Umfrageergebnis ja 



Insertcity schrieb:


> Habe die Gleiche tüllen und DD 16/10 Schlauch und brauche enorme Kraft um sie vom schlauch zu bekommen habe sie nicht festgemacht


Wie lange hast du die Kombi schon im Einsatz?


----------



## Madz (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Bei mir sind auch schon seit 12 Monaten Perfect Seal Tüllen *ohne* Sicherung im Einsatz. Bereitet keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Insertcity (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Habe meine seit nem Monat im einsatz aber wie Madz schreibt gibts da keine probleme


----------



## JonnyB1989 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du die Kombi schon im Einsatz?




Ich hab das seit 3 Monaten jetzt im Einsatz, als Wasserzusatz is bei mir Inno Protect drin (Das macht das Wasser etwas ölig) und es gab bei mir noch keine einzige Undichtigkeit.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

So wie ich hier in letzter Zeit beraten wurde, und auch vom optischen Aspekt her würd ich sie ungesichert drüber ziehen


----------



## maschine (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich benutze die seit 3 Monaten ohne Sicherung und es ist schon fast eine Kunst die da überhaupt wieder runterzubekommen.
Ich hab mir sogar schon einige male die Finger verbrannt weil ich nicht gedacht hätte das diese Dinger die Wärme so gut und lange speichern


----------



## Planloser (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Also ich habe nun gestern meine erste WaKü verbaut - ebenfalls Tüllen und 16/10er DD. Ich habe auch den Eindruck, daß man da nicht extra sichern MUSS, aber ich habe dennoch mit Kabelbindern gesichert, weil ich so viele habe 

Aber im Grunde muss man da echt nicht sichern, der Schlauch sitzt sowas von fest drauf, daß es fast schon eine Kunst ist, den ohne weiteres wieder runter zu kriegen ...


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Bei 10mm PS Tüllen hält Schlauch mit 10mm ID oder kleiner ohne Probleme. Man hat eher das Probleme die Tüllen vom Schlauch zu befreien. Habe selbst diese Kombi im Einsatz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



icecold schrieb:


> Ich finde die Tüllen sehen sehr unsicher aus den die haben einfach eine glatte Ausenwand, müssten da nicht so "Wiederhaken" sein ( mir fällt die genaue bezeichnung nicht ein).



Nö. Verdickungen würden nur dann richtig Sinn machen, wenn dir Rückseite so scharfkantig ist, dass sie sich in den Schlauch schneidet, sollte der rutschen wollen. Das ist aber bei keinen Anschlüssen der Fall. Ansonsten stellen sie einfach nur ein Stelle da, wo der Schlauch besonders eng sitzt - das ist bei PS-Tüllen aber schlichtweg auf ganzer Fläche der Fall, weil die ein Stück dicker sind, als sie sein soll(t)en.


----------



## Monsterclock (31. August 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

ich weiß nicht was mache mit dem festsitz der Tülllen haben, auf einer WaKü ist doch kein Druck drauf... 
Die PS-Tüllen halten richtig fest ohne irgendwas und billig Tüllen bei denen der schlauch relativ leicht weggeht halten auch ohne (!) Sicherung dicht.. wenn du aber Schläuche so verlegt das sie nicht komplett intern sind dann muss man die sichern..


----------



## in-vino-veritas (1. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ok, danke erstmal für die bisher zahlreichen Antworten. Mal schauen, was Andere noch so berichten!?

Habe den Schlauch ja mal zur Probe aufgesteckt, hält ja schon sehr fest aber ich denke, ich werd zur eigenen Beruhigung noch Kabelbinder nutzen. Mal schauen....


----------



## HolstenDose (6. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Jop genau die werde ich auch nehmen 
gute wahl danny


----------



## Madz (18. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Vielleicht sollte man diese Umfrage mal eine Zeit lang pinnen. So müssen wir nicht jedem Anfänger erklären, daß man auf den Anschlüssen keine Sicherung braucht.


----------



## Skim (20. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich werde mir auch nächsten Monat DD 16/10er holen mit den Perfekt Seals.
Aus optischen gründen werde ich es ohne Sicherung versuchen. Und da ja viele behaupten das hält so, sehe ich da kein Risiko. Sollte es nicht halten, sage ich bescheid...

Gruß Skim


----------



## Nucleus (21. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Bei meinem ersten Versuch mit 16/10er DD und 12er Tüllen wusste ich:

Das ist pervers! 

Die Schläuche halten bombenfest.
Und wenn hier schon bemerkt wurde, dass das auch bei 10er Tüllen so sei, dann glaube ich das.
Ich hatte nämlich keine Haut mehr auf den Fingern... trotz und wegen des heißen Wassers


----------



## in-vino-veritas (21. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



Madz schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man diese Umfrage mal eine Zeit lang pinnen. So müssen wir nicht jedem Anfänger erklären, daß man auf den Anschlüssen keine Sicherung braucht.


Pinnen? Wie geht das? 
Die Umfrage läuft jetzt erstmal 50 Tage...


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Dazu musst du dich bei einem der Mods melden und darum bitten. So wird der Thread oben auf der Forenseite festgepinnt und rutscht nicht runter, wenn niemand etwas schreibt.


----------



## hotfirefox (21. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Mal ne Frage, hat wer Erfahrungen mit 16/9,5 mm Schlach?
Weil ich kann aus dem Betrieb kostenfrei sehr Hochwertigen Schlach mit den Masen bekommen.


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Schlauch ist nicht gleich Schlauch. Da gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede. DU müsstest schon präziser werden.


----------



## graebens (21. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Also ich hab meinen DD Schlauch auf meinen 10mm Tüllen nicht gesichert, denn es hat es nicht gebraucht ! War froh das der Schlauch überhaupt noch abgegangen ist als ich mal was wechseln musste.


----------



## hotfirefox (21. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



Madz schrieb:


> Schlauch ist nicht gleich Schlauch. Da gibt es gewaltige Unterschiede. DU müsstest schon präziser werden.


 Also es ist PVC Schlau aus unserem Labor den wir für Heiz- und Kühlbäder.


----------



## Madz (21. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Vermutlich ist der, im Vergleich zu Masterkleer oder FEser, recht steif. Du müsstest einfach mal die beiden Sorten bestellen und selbst vergleichen.


----------



## Doogystyle (22. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Also ich benutzte bei mir Kabelbinder wenn möglich in einer Farbe die in der Umgebung kaum zu sehen ist ^^


----------



## in-vino-veritas (27. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

@Madz: wird leider nicht gepinnt laut Klutten...

@all: Wie lange habt ihr die Kombination ohne Sicherung im Einsatz?


----------



## Bu11et (27. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich seid gestern


----------



## Madz (27. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Zumindest auf die Winkel hätte ich Sicherungen angebracht. Seit knap 13 Monaten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich habe meine seit Anfang Juli 2009. Auf den Winkel habe ich 15-17mm Federbänder.


----------



## Rabauke81 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich hab seit März meine WaKü und benutze auch keine Sicherungen für die PS.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (29. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Für die 45° BP Anschlüsse werde ich auch die 15-17mm Federbänder benutzen....Oder geht das bei Denen auch ohne?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Jefim: selbst lackiert?


----------



## Insertcity (30. September 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich würde es einfach Testen im nicht eingebauten zustand schlauch drauf und ziehen wirst sehen wie schwer/leicht er abgeht.


----------



## Bu11et (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Wenn du Das Case meinst nicht ganz. Hate unterstützung.

Find die Tüllen hammer .


----------



## netheral (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Mit Masterkleer sind denke ich auch 0 Probleme zu befürchten: Habe heute mal einen Schlauch auf eine Tülle gequält (muss man schon vorher erhitzen, wenn man schmerzende Finger vermeiden möchte) und wollte den Schlauch wieder abziehen. Erst gerade versucht: Selbst mit vollem Kraftaufwand ließ sich der Schlauch nicht zum herunterrutschen verleiten.

Erst als ich den Schlauch hin und her gezogen habe, ist er (zugegebenermaßen sehr widerspenstig) wieder von der Tülle gekrackselt. Mit anderen Worten: Die Dinger halten wie Sau. oO Hätte ich echt nie gedacht, dass es wirklich so hart ist, die Schläuche wieder abzubekommen.

Und ja, wie mir schon einmal gesagt wurde: Beim Abziehen hat man sicher verdammte Angst um die Hardware... Mit anderen Worten: Wenn die Rutschen müssen da schon ettliche Bar an Druck drauf zum Wirken kommen, sonst rutscht da garnix. Und schon garnicht nach dem Motto: "Plopp und ab", das ist garantiert ein sehr schleichender Prozess.

Ich will garnicht wissen, wie man 16/10 auf 12mm PS Tüllen quetschen will... Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Nucleus (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



netheral schrieb:


> Ich will garnicht wissen, wie man 16/10 auf 12mm PS Tüllen quetschen will... Geht das überhaupt?



Ja... aber man hat keine Haut mehr auf den Fingern danach


----------



## Bu11et (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Netheral hat nicht ganz unrecht. Ich weiß, dass es hier drum geht die Schläuche zu sichern. Aber was mich jezt auch interissieren würde, wie man die am besten wieder abkriegt. Immerhin gibt es viele Gründe, warum man den Schlauch wieder abziehen sollte.


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Abschneiden.  Das Stück Schlauch, daß auf dem Anschluss sitzt, sollte man sowieso nicht mehr verwenden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



netheral schrieb:


> Wenn die Rutschen müssen da schon ettliche Bar an Druck drauf zum Wirken kommen, sonst rutscht da garnix.



Da würd mich ja mal n Test reizen... - Druck dehnt den Schlauch schließlich auch.
Hat mal jemand der Perfect-Seal-Besitzer Kompressor oder Fahrradpumpe zur Hand? 



Madz schrieb:


> Abschneiden.  Das Stück Schlauch, daß auf dem Anschluss sitzt, sollte man sowieso nicht mehr verwenden.



Geht das, gerade bei 10/16, nicht auf Dauer ziemlich ins Geld, wenn die Schläuche im System die optimale Länge haben sollen?


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Naja, kommt darauf an, wieviel man bastelt. Außerdem kann man die größeren Stücke ja an Stellen, wo kleinere Strecken notwendig sind wieder verwenden.


Eine Standluftpumpe fürs Rennrad (12 Bar) habe ich.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



Jefim schrieb:


> Netheral hat nicht ganz unrecht. Ich weiß, dass es hier drum geht die Schläuche zu sichern. Aber was mich jezt auch interissieren würde, wie man die am besten wieder abkriegt. Immerhin gibt es viele Gründe, warum man den Schlauch wieder abziehen sollte.


 Tüllen mit Schlauch vom Kühler drehen, dann in eine Tasse/Glas mit warmen bis heißen Wasser ein paar Sekunden eintauchen, Schlauch abziehen und fertig = wenig Verschnitt 

Was meint ihr zur Sicherung folgender 45° Tüllen von Bitspower?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steinschock (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Wie groß ist der AD der Tüllen ?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da würd mich ja mal n Test reizen... - Druck dehnt den Schlauch schließlich auch.
> Hat mal jemand der Perfect-Seal-Besitzer Kompressor oder Fahrradpumpe zur Hand?



Bundy soll das mal mit der Trippel Lanig testen 


Meine antw.


----------



## netheral (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Sagt mal, dass die Dinger von alleine dichten und halten (am Schlauch), ist jetzt ja hinreichend erforscht. 

Aber: Wie bekommt man die Verschraubung mit dem Gewinde dicht?
Ich benutze eine Schicht Teflonband und drehe die dann mit der Hand rein, dass sie fest sitzen.
Da gibt es bei mir folgende Probleme: Drehe ich zu schwach an, ist das Ding trotz Teflonband undicht.
Drehe ich auch nur minimal zu stark an, drückt es den O-Ring sofort heraus.
Die Goldene Mitte habe ich nicht finden können bisher. Außerdem drehen sich die Tüllen ja gerne beim Verlegen der Schläuche mal mit, quasi der Schlauch als "Hebel"...
Wie bekomme ich den kram dicht? Bin ich einfach zu blöd für eine WaKü oder muss man da wirklich zaubern?


----------



## Madz (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Deine Probleme kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bisher hatte ich sowas noch nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



Madz schrieb:


> Deine Probleme kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Bisher hatte ich sowas noch nicht.


Dito.


----------



## steinschock (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

?? Normal sollte alles auch ohne Teflonband dicht sein nur durch den O-Ring.
Ich hab nur am AGB wegen den 3/8->1/4" Adaptern etwas probleme.

Drehbare Anschlüsse helfen da, bez. du musst den Schlauch ohne Verdrehen verlegen.


----------



## netheral (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich habe meinen Kreislauf schon 3x aufgebaut. Genau 0x wars dicht, hat trotz Teflonband an allen Enden rausgesuppt. Eben weil man nicht genau sagen kann, ob man die Tüllen schon überdreht hat oder ob sie zu locker sind.

Auf jeden Fall ist es wohl für mich nicht machbar, den Kram dicht zu bekommen.

Werde wohl, wenn das so weiter geht, die WaKü wieder verkaufen und meinem Mugen 2 einen unbegrenzten Mietvertrag über meine CPU aussprechen müssen.  Der läuft wenigstens nicht mitten im Betrieb aus. Oder am besten dann, wenn man gerade nicht vor dem PC sitzt.


----------



## Madz (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Wieso benutzt du eigentlich Teflonband?


----------



## netheral (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Weil es ohne erst recht nicht 1x dicht war bei mir. Und ich traue den O-Ringen ehrlichgesagt keinen mm. Das will schon in meinem Kopf nicht dicht halten. Schaden kann das Teflonband doch eigentlich nicht, oder doch?

Bin ich eigentlich wirklich so ein Idiot, dass ich mit Biegen und Brechen nicht schaffe, was andere hier ohne Probleme meistern als wäre es ein Kinderspiel?  Sieht ja fast so aus...


----------



## Madz (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Aslo irgendwas machst du echt falsch. Benutzt du Werkzeug zum anziehen der Anschlüsse?



> was andere hier ohne Probleme meistern als wäre es ein Kinderspiel?


Ist es auch. :shot:


----------



## netheral (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Wenn meine Hände als Werkzeug durchgehen, dann ja. Wenn nicht, dann nein.

Ich schaffe es aber sehr leicht, die O-Ringe einfach herauszuquetschen, obwohl ich sicher nicht stärker bin als andere WaKü User...

Scheinbar bin ich der eine User, der einfach nicht für WaKü geschaffen ist. Wenn es nicht will, dann lasse ich es halt sein. Der Frust, der dabei entsteht, ist schon nicht ohne.
Erst 3x hintereinander der Aufbau leck, dann Wasser in der Laing (abgeschaltet, aber dennoch sicher schon durch)... was als nächstes? Der 3. Weltkrieg, weil mir ne Tülle abfliegt? 

Edit: Ist vielleicht auch besser, ich spam den Fred nicht mehr mit dem Mist zu. Sonst mache ich anderen Usern, die vielleicht auf WaKü umsteigen wollen, noch Angst damit. ^^


----------



## Nucleus (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



netheral schrieb:


> Edit: Ist vielleicht auch besser, ich spam den Fred nicht mehr mit dem Mist zu. Sonst mache ich anderen Usern, die vielleicht auf WaKü umsteigen wollen, noch Angst damit. ^^



So Viel Pech, weil anders ist das einfach nicht zu nennen, schätze ich, hatte ich bislang noch nicht mit meiner WaKü.
Aber so wird deutlich, wie die Worst-Case - Szenarios aussehen können


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Man mag einem Laien (=Verschraubungsnutzer) verzeihen, aber wie bitte können sich O-Ringe rausdrücken, wenn man zu fest anzieht? Sollten die nicht eigentlich eine Nut haben, in die sie zunehmend reingedrückt werde? 

(mir ist sowas jedenfalls noch nie passiert und bei mir sind eher die O-Ringe zerquetscht, als ein Anschluss undicht)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollten die nicht eigentlich eine Nut haben, in die sie zunehmend reingedrückt werde?



Meine PS-Tüllen von Aquatuning haben keine Nut in der sich der O-Ring rein drücken kann. Ich weis nicht ob die PS Tüllen vom AC Shop sowas haben, aber ich schätze nicht. 

Ich hatte nur mal ne Undichtigkeit an der Pumpe, aber hier hab ich den aufgesteckten Schlauch leicht gedreht und somit die Tülle gelöst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Das klingt irgendwie nach ner Fehlkonstruktion...
"Perfect Seal" ohne Dichtung?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



netheral schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die Verschraubung mit dem Gewinde dicht?


Ich habe nen Maulschlüssel genommen und mit Gefühl angezogen und es ist dicht!
Irgendwas machst du wirklich falsch 



steinschock schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der AD der Tüllen ?
> Bundy soll das mal mit der Trippel Lanig testen
> Meine antw.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...1572-picture26401-bitspower-anschluesse-4.png
Den AD weiß ich auch nicht!?Habe vorsichtshalber Schlauchschellen genommen...



steinschock schrieb:


> ?? Normal sollte alles auch ohne Teflonband dicht sein nur durch den O-Ring.
> Ich hab nur am AGB wegen den 3/8->1/4" Adaptern etwas probleme.



Beim AGB muss ich Steinschock allerdings zustimmen! Die Flachdichtungen von meinem HF38 Cyclone an den 3/8er-Adaptern waren auch nicht dicht und haben sich an der Seite rausgedrückt! Jetzt habe ich O-Ringe von den PS Tüllen genommen, ich hoffe, dass diese nicht irgendwann reißen, da sie ja nur für 1/4 " gedacht sind  



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Meine PS-Tüllen von Aquatuning haben keine Nut in der sich der O-Ring rein drücken kann. Ich weiss nicht, ob die PS Tüllen vom AC Shop sowas haben, aber ich schätze nicht.


Nein, die habe diese Vertiefung auch nicht...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man mag einem Laien (=Verschraubungsnutzer) verzeihen, aber wie bitte können sich O-Ringe rausdrücken, wenn man zu fest anzieht? Sollten die nicht eigentlich eine Nut haben, in die sie zunehmend reingedrückt werde?


Nein, die Perfect Seal Tüllen haben keine Vertiefung für den O-Ring und ja, die O-Ringe drücken sich raus, wenn man die Tüllen zu fest zieht 

Hier sieht man die "Vertiefung, die du wahrscheinlich meinst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Enzotech 16/10er Schraubi`s
- habe ich noch bei keinem anderen Anschluss gesehen, bisher nur bei Enzotech und EK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EK Tüllen rechts im Bild, ebenfalls eine "Nut"

Übrigens sind die PS von Jochen (ac shop) und AT verschieden! Jochen bezieht diese direkt bei Danger Den. Der Hestellungsort der "PS Tüllen" von AT ist mir unbekannt! Beziehen diese _(vielleicht?_) von acool. Und woher die diese haben? China? Ich weiß es nicht, will mich nicht aus dem Fenster lehen...

und hier der "Beweis":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


links von AT (unbekannt, vielleicht acool), rechts von ac shop (Danger Den)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterschiede links zu rechts:

- dünnerer O-Ring
- untere Fräsung fehlt
- obere "Schlauchhalterung" länger aber dünner
- anderes Gewinde

Edit:
 _Für Interessenten gibt es ein Bilderupdate ohne Sicherung auf Seite 1 
Aber die Meisten wissen ja wie`s aussieht... 
_


----------



## JonnyB1989 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



steinschock schrieb:


> ?? Normal sollte alles auch ohne Teflonband dicht sein nur durch den O-Ring.
> Ich hab nur am AGB wegen den 3/8->1/4" Adaptern etwas probleme.



Nicht nur du hast damit Probleme. Ich hab meine Bitspoweradapter richtig anknallen müssen damit die Dicht sind.


----------



## netheral (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

So, nachdem ich heute meine Laing kurz am Spülbecken auf Funktion geprüft habe, nachdem ich seit dem "Wasserschaden" das Ding 2 Tage lang habe trocknen lassen, sind 2 Dinge positiv zu vermerken:

1. Die Laing rennt wieder als wäre nix passiert.

2. Ich habe einen ganzen Kreislauf (ich wollte es jetzt einfach wissen) aufgebaut, mit PS Tüllen, handfest angezogen und muss sagen: Da kam kein Tropfen raus, obwohl die Schläuche so schonmal auf den Tüllen waren. Furztrocken unter den Gewinden nach 20 Minuten. So muss dat. Ich habe jetzt sogar meine Winkel ohne O-Ring am Radi dicht, da war Teflonband wirklich der Retter in der Not. 

Ich habe heute auch meine Erklärung für mein Problem gefunden: Ich habe vorher immer den Schlauch mit leichten Drehbewegungen beigeholfen, aber nur vorsichtig. Scheinbar scheint das so viel Kraft auf die Tülle gegeben zu haben, dass ich den O-Ring rausgedrückt haben. oO 
Jetzt ists dicht. 

Btw: Die PS Tüllen haben keine Nut. :/ Ist wohl normal so, habe ich auch schon öfter gelesen.
Edit: Meine sind auch von AT, aber haben keine Nut... Komisch ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Ich habe nen Maulschlüssel genommen und mit Gefühl angezogen und es ist dicht!



Genau die richtige Einstellung 
2 Finger am ende eines maulschlüssels reichen.




> Nein, die Perfect Seal Tüllen haben keine Vertiefung für den O-Ring und ja, die O-Ringe drücken sich raus, wenn man die Tüllen zu fest zieht
> 
> Hier sieht man die "Vertiefung, die du wahrscheinlich meinst
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...agebuch-1572-picture23903-enzotech-1610mm.png
> ...




Jup, genau sowas meine ich. Außen um den O-Ring rum gibts noch ein bißchen Metall als Führung, gedrückt wird letztlich nur von oben. Zieht man das ganze zu fest an, setzt der Metallrand irgendwann auf dem Kühler auf und man ruiniert sich das Gewinde. Aber der O-Ring bleibt, wo er ist (wenn er auch ein bißchen zerquetscht wird  )
Kenn ich von meinen Verschraubungen (Inno, Watercool, AT Typ1&2) bislang nur so. Da spart man bei Tüllen imho echt am falschen Ende. Der Cent, den ne zusätzliche Ecke in der Fertigung kosten würde, dürfte es wohl wirklich wert sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau die richtige Einstellung
> 2 Finger am ende eines maulschlüssels reichen.


genau das habe ich auch gemacht ganz wenig nachgezogen, damit der 16/10 Schlauch die Tüllen nicht wieder rausdreht. Nur beim SB Kühler war das nix, weil die PS Tüllen den Deckel leicht nach oben drückt haben dort musste ich die MIPS Abstandshalter nutzen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

*@ruyven_macaran: *
Das stimmt wohl, bei einigen Kühlern wäre es vom Vorteil, diese Vertiefung im Anschluss zu integrieren....
Einige Hersteller, wie Enzotech und auch andere machen das schon gut aumen:
Aber das Ganze klappt nur so lange, wie die Kühler plan sind. Haben diese eine Vertiefung für den O-Ring, kann es auch wieder undicht werden, wenn dieser zu dünn ist...


----------



## steinschock (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich hab mir Gleich ein Päckchen dicke O-Ringe dazu bestellt.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich habe die G1/4er O-Ringe der PS tüllen genommen, da ich Nachts um zwei bei der Erstinbetriebnahme keine 3/8er O-Ringe mehr auftreiben konnte 

Ich hoffe, die reißen nicht!?!?!? 

Bisher halten sie dicht 

Die Flachdichtungen sind echt totaler Mist


----------



## Madz (14. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

So, den Thread mal wieder gepusht. Mehr Votes wären nett.


----------



## fuSi0n (14. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

habe am Anfang als Rookie die PS-Tüllen mit Kabelbindern genutzt. Mittlerweile nutz ich sie ohne Sicherung. Man bekommt sie wirklich nur mit einigem Kraftaufwand ab. Was hier hilft ist der gute alte Föhn. 1 min draufhalten und sie lassen sich deutlich leichter abziehen.

Ich habe alternativ jetzt mal auch Schraubanschlüsse probiert, aber das mitdrehen des Schlauches ist störend, werde das nächstemal wohl etwas silicon oder fett an den schlauch machen.

Ich habe von der Sicherheit bei den PS-Tüllen ein besseres Gefühl da diese über Haftreibung Metall/Kunststoff dichten.


----------



## UnnerveD (14. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich hab meine noch nie gesichert und mein PC ist seit der Inbetriebnahme schon mehrmals Auto gefahren -> ohne dass sich etwas gelöst hat -> werde also auch zukünftig bei PS-Tüllen bleiben!


----------



## Nucleus (14. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Eine große Gefahr bergen PS-Tüllen allerdings: Man darf auf keinen Fall Zug auf einem Tick zu kurz geratenen Schlauch haben, sonst löst sich der Schlauch mit der Zeit von selbst.

Also auf die richtige Schlauchlänge achten


----------



## M4tthi4s (15. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ich hatte bei Perfect Seals eher das Problem beim Umbau meiner Wakü,
dass sicher der Schlauch einfach nichtmehr ablösen lies^^
Da half dann nur Aufschneiden mit einem Cutter-Messer.
Sofern man also bei der Montage sogrsam vorgeht, ist eine zusätzliche
Sicherung mit Schlauchschellen nicht notwendig.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> ...Mittlerweile nutz ich sie ohne Sicherung. Man bekommt sie wirklich nur mit einigem Kraftaufwand ab. Was hier hilft ist der gute alte Föhn. 1 min draufhalten und sie lassen sich deutlich leichter abziehen.....


Die Idee mit dem Föhn ist eher nicht zu empfehlen, da man -je nach Schlauch- die Weichmacher kaputt macht und das Material porös werden kann!!! Empfehlenswerter ist es hier den Schlauch in warmes bis heißes Wasser zu tauchen und dort für ein paar Sekunden drin zu lassen, danach bekommt man den Schlauch ganz geschmeidig auf jede Tülle, ohne den Schlauch stark zu schädigen...


Nucleus schrieb:


> Eine große Gefahr bergen PS-Tüllen allerdings:  Man darf auf keinen Fall Zug auf einem Tick zu kurz geratenen Schlauch  haben, sonst löst sich der Schlauch mit der Zeit von selbst.
> Also auf die richtige Schlauchlänge achten


 Richtig, das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Dies passiert aber auch wenn der Biegeradius zu extrem gewählt und der Schlauch dabei zu knapp bemessen ist...


----------



## UnnerveD (16. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Föhn ist eher nicht zu empfehlen, da man -je nach Schlauch- die Weichmacher kaputt macht und das Material porös werden kann!!! Empfehlenswerter ist es hier den Schlauch in warmes bis heißes Wasser zu tauchen und dort für ein paar Sekunden drin zu lassen, danach bekommt man den Schlauch ganz geschmeidig auf jede Tülle, ohne den Schlauch stark zu schädigen...



Es geht ja speziell in dem Fall vom Lösen des Schlauchs von der Tülle und nicht vom Aufsetzen -> da kann man z.B. auch einen Minihandwärmer nehmen und an den Schlauch halten; ist sicherlich schonender als ein Messer / Fön zu nehmen.

MfG


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Es geht ja speziell in dem Fall vom Lösen des Schlauchs von der Tülle und nicht vom Aufsetzen -> da kann man z.B. auch einen Minihandwärmer nehmen und an den Schlauch halten; ist sicherlich schonender als ein Messer / Fön zu nehmen.
> MfG


Oh, stimmt  Das habe ich überlesen....Danke 
Es gab hier aber auch schon Leute, die dieses Vorgehen mit dem Föhn(sogar mit nem Heißluftföhn zum Ablösen von Farben auf Holzrahmen) vor dem drüberziehen gemacht haben .
Was nicht zu empfehlen ist, da sich wie gesagt dadurch die Weichmacher lösen bzw. der Schauch porös/brüchig/nicht mehr so elastisch bleibt/wird! 

Ob es möglich ist, die Umfrage zu verlängern bzw. neu zu starten, da der Thread ja augenscheinlich wieder Leben eingehaucht wird!? 

_*Edit: Auf mehrfachen Wunsch, habe ich nun die Umfrage erstmal verlängern lassen....*_


----------



## fuSi0n (16. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ihr habt mich da Missverstanden, ich nehme keine Heißluftföhn oder so ein Haarverbruzler, sondern eine Föhn den ich so einstellen kann, dass er nur handwarm wird. Damit löst sich genausoviel oder wenig Weichmacher wie bei allen anderen schonenden Methoden. Zum draufziehen nehme ich auch warmes Wasser oder ein "wenig" mehr Druck


----------



## in-vino-veritas (17. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich da Missverstanden, ich nehme keine  Heißluftföhn oder so ein Haarverbruzler, sondern eine Föhn den ich so  einstellen kann, dass er nur handwarm wird. Damit löst sich genausoviel  oder wenig Weichmacher wie bei allen anderen schonenden Methoden. Zum  draufziehen nehme ich auch warmes Wasser oder ein "wenig" mehr Druck


*@fusi0n: *
Sorry , dass ich dich hierbei:


fuSi0n schrieb:


> ....Was hier hilft ist der gute alte Föhn....


falsch verstanden habe!?


----------



## fuSi0n (17. August 2010)

*AW: Perfect Seal Tüllen, wie am Besten sichern*

Ja benutze den Frauenföhn meiner Freundin der kann auch lauwarm


----------

